# كيف نحمى أبناءنا من أصدقاء السوء؟



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2010)

*





كيف نحمى أبناءنا من أصدقاء السوء؟

يصرخ الكثير من الأهل من وجود صديق سوء فى حياة ابنهم أو ابنتهم المراهقة، ويتحول البيت إلى ساحة معركة بين الآباء والأبناء لمحاولة فرض كل طرف رأيه على الآخر، 

فالأهل يرون أنه لابد من قطع هذه الصداقة والأبناء يرفضون لأن ذلك انتقاص من حريتهم.
 وحتى نحمى ابنائنا من تلك الصداقات السيئة
 يقدم الدكتور «لارى جيه كوينج» أستاذ علم النفس فى كتابه «التربية الذكية» عدة خطوات للتخلص من أصدقاء أبنائنا السيئين:

1- لابد من التحدث إلى الأبناء عن صداقتهم التى لا ترضينا وذلك من خلال طرح الاسئلة عليهم لفهم أسباب إعجاب الابن أو الابنة بهذه الصداقة «كيف تعارفتم، كيف تقضون أوقاتكم» ولا مانع من الذهاب إلى المدرسة والسؤال عن هذا الصديق وسلوكه.

2- الابتعاد عن انتقاد صديق الابن أو الابنة، ومحاولة شرح أسباب قلقنا من هذه الصداقه بهدوء.

3- محاولة الاقتراب من أصدقاء الأبناء ومصاحبتهم للتعرف على طرق تفكيرهم والحرص على أن يكون المنزل هو المكان المفضل للقائهم.

4- التعرف على أهل الصديق لمعرفة المستوين الاجتماعى والثقافى اللذين يحيطان به.

5- إشراك الأبناء فى الأنشطة المختلفة لتقليل فترة التقائه بهؤلاء الأصدقاء.

6- اتفقى مع ابنك على أنه إذا شعر بأن هناك مشكلة ستقع له نتيجة سلوك أحد أصدقائه، أن يتصل بك لإحضاره للمنزل وذلك من خلال الاتفاق على كلمة سر لا يعلمها إلا أنت ووالده حتى لا يشعر بالإحراج أمام أصدقائه.

:download:
*

*منقوووووووووووووول للامانة
*​


----------



## النهيسى (29 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا

 للموضوع الرائع جدا

 والمجهود

الرب يبارككم
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا
> 
> للموضوع الرائع جدا
> 
> ...


أشكر حضرتك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


أشكر حضرتك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2010)

موضوع هام جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع هام جدا
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


أشكر حضرتك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------

